
Tesla wins over outdated Michigan franchise laws - Corrado
https://www.autonews.com/commentary/tesla-wins-over-michigans-outdated-franchise-laws
======
Corrado
I live in KY, which has some of the same anti-dealer legislation as MI. I've
been trying to get my mother interested in a Tesla but it's difficult when the
closest "dealer" is two hours away in Ohio. Hopefully this win will roll over
to other states and allow Tesla to expand.

